# To play a Warforged



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok, I have been friends with a group of guys that still like to sit down from time to time and play the old paper and pencil RPG. The new thing out is for D&D, involving Sharn, a very large city with 4 towers. One of many cities on Korvaire, a continent. Imagine if you will if magic replaced technology. Instead of technological advances, magic was used in such a way to do the same things. Magic would be used in our every day lives. To light street lamps, run elevator lifts, everything. Sharn uses this principle. Now, a sentient race was created called the Warforged. These warforged are made out of wood, stone, metals and magic. Similar to a Golum. Only very few knew the secret of how to make them. This race was created for war and over time, their creators, humans, became better and better at making them. Eventually, these new warforged began to devolpe free thinking and sentience. When the wars ended, many went into the Mourning lands to live out their days, however some found other uses for themselves besides fighting. I recently played a Warforged in a campaign that decided NOT to steer away from his true calling, the art of Battle. He and his companions were always getting into trouble. Sharn was built upon ruins and its depths lay untouched. Here are 2 exerpts from Axe's (My Warforged #AX-014) point of view.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

*A small price to pay.*

The light flickered in my eyes as I moved to block an incoming attack from the warforged trying to kill me. A black sheen emanated off of its dark, metallic body. A large gash in the plating of its chest was proof that I had damaged it. What was that in place of its hand? It was a quick and impressive weapon. The blade created a strange vibration through my body as it sliced into my shoulder. Was this pain I felt? I was not sure; all my thoughts were bent upon the warforged intent on taking me down. I must not fail. I must strike him hard and sure, but it is strong and confident. Out of the corner of my eye I saw the others fighting. Yes, no one has fallen, not yet. Just one more strike, I must not fail. My swing was deflected and I felt it again, that same vibration though I did not see where I was struck. It seemed to surge through my entire body. The lights flickered in my eyes. A bright flash, then….darkness. 

Var, do not help me, let me go. It will kill you if you try. My vision was clouded but I could make out his face standing above me. I yelled out within my mind with the creature leering just beside him. No! Watch out, the axe! Do not help me; it will kill you if you do! Var did not halt and he bent down above me unconcerned of the creature dangerously close to him. What are you doing!? Why do you not listen!?

The lights flashed and flickered into my eyes. I could feel a strange sensation flow down my neck from my face. What are you doing!? It will kill you if you try! I could just make out his face, but I could hear nothing. I could see the creature raising his axe to strike just above Var. It was all happening so terribly slow. Yet, I could do nothing to stop it. My arms would not move! If only I could reach my axe! The creatures axe-blade gleamed in the dim, flickering light as it came down upon him. His face contorted into agony as Var took the axe-blade into his back. I felt his body slump lifelessly upon me. 

With a thunderclap my senses came alive and light shot into my eyes. The pulsing sensation coursed through my body bringing my limbs back to life. However, I froze seeing a familiar face, and my vision was clearing. It was Var, looking back at me. He is alive!? I closed my eyes with a feeling of a tremendous weight being lifted off of my chest. It was too good to be true I thought to myself. I opened my eyes and before I could speak, I did not see Var. Tru was there and he was kneeling above me and disposed of an empty vial. His face held no expression at first. I felt something inside me fall into shadow as the image of Var faded once again into the darkness of my memories. Was Tru’s expression now relief? I could not tell for certain. I looked around and clamored for my Axe upon the floor. I looked with urgency around the room, the lights flickered in my eyes and to my own relief, all were still standing. As I stood up, a strange feeling remained. An unpleasant feeling. I did not stifle it, I let it consume me. I deserved it, whatever it was. A small price to pay…for failure.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

*A Simple Plan*

Axe relaxed against the large, stone door. It was apparent that the door would not be opening. The glow of the runes upon the floor had almost faded. Just moments ago, he was face to face with Bilmarin. Locked in mortal combat and had been victorious. The victory was short lived however as Bilmarin had uttered several phrases in his final moments before perishing upon Axe’s blade. In haste and anger due to the betrayal, Axe shoved Bilmarin’s body off of his axe, and let his lifeless body fall into the pit just a few feet from him. 

Bilmarin was nearly successful at taking out the entire party. If he had been able to get Axe into the pit, the outcome could of very well been different. He had 2 members of the party incapacitated, and almost had Twigglesnap down that very same pit, falling to his death. Leaving only Axe, Sabenda, and Jeron to contend with. He caught Axe completely by surprise, but was unable to capitalize upon it. To Bilmarin’s dismay, Axe was able to get to his feet, survey the situation, and arm himself. The confidence in Bilmarin’s eyes faded quickly as Axe stepped forward, Great axe in hand, poised to deliver swift vengeance upon him. Bilmarin had betrayed the group, and tried to single-handedly kill or disable everyone in the room. Bilmarin uttered several words but Axe did not hear them, and for what purpose it did not matter. Axe’s simple mind only recognized that Bilmarin moved against the only people he had ever known. He would either kill Bilmarin or cease to function trying. Axe’s axe-blade found the monks flesh and when it did, Bilmarin managed a smile as he passed. Axe did not notice this. He only disposed of the body and looked to his comrades.

Twigglesnap was standing near the pit, Tru and Adelohra were standing near the entrance to the room alive but unmoving. Jeron and Sabenda were near with visible signs of relief. Sabenda examined Adelohra with a deep concern upon his face. It was he, along with Jeron who gave alarm to the betrayal. He sighed in abatement when she and Tru began to animate. All were well, except now, the runes upon the floor were glowing red and pulsing. 

The large stone door that stood very near the circle of runes began to vibrate and open, revealing a shimmering light within. An eerie mist hissed as it rolled out just beyond the door. Axe was very near the door and dropped his weapon before he slammed himself against the sliding stone, halting its movement. Many of the group yelled “Let it open!”. Axe halted. Right then something scraped upon the floor within the shimmering light, and a different hissing sound was heard by all. Something within that room was moving closer to the door. The very same people that had yelled before now yelled “Close it, CLOSE IT!”. Axe complied and put all his strength to bear upon the door. He grunted and the door began to close. The thing that moved within the room hissed again and Axe could feel resistance against him. He grunted again and shouldered the door with all that he had. The sound of stone against stone ended with a boom as the door was closed tightly. Axe turned his back to the door and outstretched his legs to give him leverage. For now, he held the door in place and looked to the others. Tru produced a hammer and piton, and hammered it in expertly at the base of the door. The mist was still coming out from a crack in its base and it smelled caustic and foul. Sabenda doused his bedroll, and placed it at the base of the door. That seemed to work well.

All but Twigglesnap were content about the state of things. He was altogether but out that he did not get to see whatever it was moving within the room. The group deliberated on what to do. The dungeon had been thoroughly explored. All except this one room. All were tired, and longed for a hot bath, and a long undisturbed sleep upon a nice, soft bed. All except Axe, although even he did not like the state of his equipment and he did require some repair. Axe relaxed upon the door and the room was filled with silence for quite some time. It was clear that whatever Bilmarin tried to do was stopped. Jeron and Twigglesnap seemed to know much about what had transpired. The crafty gnome wracked his brain to try and remember what Bilmarin had said and the order in which he said it. Jeron and Sabenda had noticed that the blood spilled by Bilmarin within a circle of runes was gone. The stone in which it fell was completely clean. Tru joined the conversation and the group began deliberating on what would be the best course of action. Twigglesnap would have that door open again, even if he must spill his own blood to achieve it. The door had no handle, save for a hole centered on the right, which required a special key. The door and its stone frame were precise. Several minutes passed and the group finally came up with a plan.

Axe produced 5 vials of oil and Tru cut cloth strips and fitted them into the vials. Torches were lit, and Adelohra held the Alchemists fire. Her keen eye made her the best shot of the group. Axe would remain by the door as it opened, and Twigglesnap would say the words and drop the blood onto the stone. Sabenda and Jeron would position themselves to get the best look at whatever it was that exited the room. It would only take a single call to run to affect a complete retreat from the dungeon. If it were hostile, Adelohra would throw the fire first to see what effect it would have upon it. If the creature were deemed an overwhelming threat, a retreat would be called. All agreed to the plan and readied themselves. 

The words were spoken aloud by Twigglesnap, and the blood spilled in droplets upon the floor. The runes glowed and the door began to open. Again all that could be seen was a shimmering light, but the scraping and hissing was heard once more. All moved to their positions and prepared for the worst.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

*A SImple Plan...Con'd*

Out from the light, a pair of yellow, reptilian eyes protruded from the doorway. It spoke with a hiss, “Bring me the sacrifice”. We all looked at each other as it spoke again, “Bring me the sacrifice”. Jeron spoke first; “You ARE the sacrifice”. The creature moved out of the doorway, and showed itself. It was large and snakelike. Sabenda called it out as a Naga and it spoke again, “We shall see”. Hearing that, Adelohra threw the fire and scored a direct hit. The thing gyrated with ecstasy, obviously unaffected by the flames. Seeing that, Sabenda immediately yelled; “RUN!”, and ran out of the room. Twigglesnap snapped into action and followed him. He almost made it all the way to the ladder up. After all he was as quick as he was intelligent. Tru was right behind them. Axe looked at Jeron and Adelohra who remained. Jeron’s face was deep in thought yet his feet were unmoving. Axe has seen this before from Jeron. He knew the look in his eye. He recognized that look as determination and bravado. He knew Jeron would not be running. Adelohra eyed the exit, then the Naga, then Axe and Jeron. She drew out her rapier and readied her shield. Her instincts, all that she was, yearned to follow those who ran. Yet something stayed her retreat, something deep inside her, something that choked back her fear. Jeron looked long and hard at the Naga. He eyed something familiar around its neck. It was the amulet described by Bilmarin and Tavick. As he surveyed the Naga he called Axe to him and Axe complied holding his Great Axe in his thick, metallic hands. The Naga was looming just feet away. It hit them with something. Axe could feel it, and felt his mind slipping away. He gripped his Axe tightly and retained his consciousness though just barely. Jeron knew the spell, but shrugged off its mental effects. Touching Axe’s Axe-blade, he chanted, and a moment later, the Axe began to grow a shell of frost around it. Axe could feel the cold on his hands and Jeron spoke in a calm tone, “Take it out”. Axe was not surprised by these words and replied, “I hope the creator is watching”. At that he turned and stepped forward, his frost-covered axe held high. With a mighty swing the axe came down upon the Naga and sliced into to its flesh, almost without halt. The Naga reeled from the blow and hissed in pain. Seized within the moment, Adelohra felt the adrenaline surge within her and moved quickly around to the Naga’s flank. She slashed at its back feeling the blade barely slide through its thick hide. The Naga was enraged yet oozed with confidence. Jeron knew it was preparing another spell. Axe and Adelohra saw it lower its defenses, and attacked. Their strikes not hitting the mark, the Naga moved with grace and speed. Again axe felt his consciousness slip away and this time, Jeron put his hands to his own head and staggered. The Naga’s mental assault was much more potent this time. It moved across the room. Its snakelike form swayed as it slid upon the floor and stopped near one of the statues. It hissed in defiance. Axe followed its movement and slashed at it once again, this time the Naga was ready and evaded the blow easily. Adelohra stepped up to it as well and attacked. Her slash went wide. Jeron moved behind Axe and touched him. Axe was filled with a warming sensation. He felt several of his wounds close. The Naga changed its posture and lunged at axe. Its body coiling around axe’s torso. Axe struck at it once more but to no avail. It squeezed Axe with its strong coils, and Axe groaned in pain. He felt his consciousness escaping him. Adelohra saw that Axe was in trouble and slashed hard into the Naga’s back. It hissed loudly in pain. Fear entered Jeron’s face for the first time. He knew what he had to do. He stepped forward and touched the great snake and cast a spell. It reeled in pain and vanished into thin air leaving only a gray mist behind. The amulet fell to the ground with a metallic “clank” and the mist began to fade away. Axe poised himself to attack once more but no foes were in the room. Adelohra relaxed her stance and sighed in relief. Axe smirked, turned to Jeron and spoke, “Well, so much for the simple plan.” Both Jeron and Adelohra smiled and wiped the sweat from their brows.


----------

